
Why Outsourcing Software Development Is the Right Choice, Always - JrobertsHstaff
http://blog.ekipa.co/outsourcing-software-development/?utm_medium=blog&utm_source=ycombinator
======
AnimalMuppet
So a software development outsourcer says that outsourcing development is
always the right choice. Forgive me if I suspect that there may be some bias
at work here.

------
VOYD
I could spend way more time arguing this point, but I have bugs created by our
outsourced team I have to fix.

------
tetonraven
In other news... Studies show that eating hamburgers is always the healthiest
choice for any person on any diet. Read more at McDonalds.com.

